# 10" October Day at K



## Tin (Oct 28, 2016)

Drove up in complete rain up, thought it was going to be a wet one. At Snowshed at 8:15 it was pouring rain, by the time I hit K1 it was snow. Rumor was 5" up top, by the time the gondi started loading at 9:30 it was 10". Lapped the ridge area about a dozen times, soft pillows under the lift and on Upper East Fall, then poached Powerline. Not sure if they were light on patrol or what but I've definitely skied it with less snow. Surprised all they dropped for ropes was Great Northern.

Decided to call it a day and head down Cascade to avoid the stairs. One of the best runs on my life. Complete coverage and never heard the bases scrape. Only had a 150-200' walk out, was so good I went back up instead of calling it an hit Double Dipper. Another top 10 run, just untouched snow. Hell of a day. 

A legit 10"


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2016)

You suck it!!!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2016)

Incredible Oct day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 28, 2016)

Too bad it wasn't blower. 
J/k. Kudos to those who were able to get it today.


----------



## dlague (Oct 28, 2016)

That is incredible!  Awesome to get that!


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 28, 2016)

NICE Tin !! Glad you got it. !




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whitey (Oct 28, 2016)

I think those are better conditions than anything I skied last year.     And it's October. . .


----------



## slatham (Oct 28, 2016)

To be an east coast powder skier you have to be opportunistic and ready to go whenever and wherever it happens. This is the ultimate example. Congrats. Jealous for sure. Thanks for the pictures to fantasize over.....


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 28, 2016)

Envy


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Oct 28, 2016)

WOW!   Beautiful stuff....what a difference from the brutal cold, cold rain I battled in taking the snowblower to my local guy for the tune-up.


----------



## reefer (Oct 28, 2016)

Well played. Jealous.


----------



## petergriffen (Oct 28, 2016)

how was it as the base?  Looking to take my 3 year old somewhere tomorrow to play in the snow....


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2016)

Slushy but plenty of snow, was mixing with rain at the base when I left.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 29, 2016)

Tin, good to see you again, sorry we didn't get to share any turns, I was there with my buddy from home, we do a good job turning a triple chair into a double, 520 lbs together. Glad the turnout was light so we could ride two up without ruffling any feathers.

What a way to start the 2016-2017 season! My best first day by far. I hope it is a harbinger of things to come, and not a tease.





















Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow looks damn good up there!  Glad you guys got out there!  I am sure this season will be leaps and bounds over last seasons!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 31, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

